# Acitve directory topology diagrammer error



## MayankVohra (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi,

Need help.....

To check my site topology, In ADTD when i click on Discover, it gives below error message..............i have attached the screen shot as well. 

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Mayank 
==================================================
"See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
************** Exception Text **************
System.TypeInitializationException: The type initializer for 'ADTD.Draw' threw an exception. ---> System.IO.FileNotFoundException: Could not load file or assembly 'ADODB, Version=7.0.3300.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified.
File name: 'ADODB, Version=7.0.3300.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a'
at ADTD.Draw..cctor()
WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at ADTD.frmMain.btnDiscover_Click(Object eventSender, EventArgs eventArgs)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///c:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
ADTD
Assembly Version: 2.2.4146.20801
Win32 Version: 2.2.4146.20801
CodeBase: file:///C:/Program Files/Microsoft Active Directory Topology Diagrammer/ADTD.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSI....0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic
Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSI...0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.dll
----------------------------------------
Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility
Assembly Version: 8.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 8.0.50727.3053
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSI...50a3a/Microsoft.VisualBasic.Compatibility.dll
----------------------------------------
Accessibility
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/Accessibility/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/Accessibility.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.
For example:
<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>
When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Do you have Visio 2003 or newer installed? Have you tried re-installing the diagrammer?


Dave


----------



## MayankVohra (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the reply.

I have installed visioviewer (file version 14.0.4730.1010). I did try re-installing the diagram but it didn’t helped.

Do I need to install Visio 2003 or visioviewer is fine?

Regards
Mayank


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Download: ADTD - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details

The requirements state:
Supported operating systems: Windows 2000 Server, Windows 7, Windows Server 2003, Windows Server 2003 R2 (32-Bit x86), Windows Server 2003 R2 x64 editions, Windows Server 2008, Windows Server 2008 R2, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Windows XP 64-bit

Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0
Microsoft Office Visio 2003 or newer

I don't know if it will work on Visioviewer.



Dave


----------

